# [SOLVED] Titan Quest problems



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Sorry about posting so often, it's just that I am trying out some game demos and encountering problems due primarily to my widescreen monitor. I installed the demo for Titan Quest and had to fiddle around with it's options.txt before I could get it to run. Now the game runs fine mostly except that I cannot click and use some of the in-game interface buttons and windows. When I click a button for bringing up the map, it just makes the character walk as if I had clicked in the game world next to that map button. Also, after opening up a window, like the character window,I am unable to click on the close button. Here too it acts as if I had clicked the game world below the window close button. I hope someone here has encountered this bug somewhere and thus be able to give me directions to solve the problem. After looking up some sites I believe the game- even the full game- has/had lots of bugs but I couldn't find anyone mentioning this kind of behaviour.  If you have any idea about this, please do post


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Titan Quest problems*

Hi corsair,

Is it a demo for Titan Quest, or Titan Quest: Immortal Throne? What did you have to change in the options.txt file? Could you please post the contents of the file, so I can compare it with mine?

It sounds like the image has been stretched to fill your monitor, but the interface hasn't stretched with it (which is wierd). What reolution are you trying to run the game at?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Titan Quest problems*

Ty for the reply,sir. I am trying out a demo for Titan Quest, not the Immortal throne. Below is the options.txt that I had to change:
tutorialTips = true
displayDamage = true
quickBuy = true
itemComparison = true
extraRollovers = true
showMonsterLevelOnRollover = true
textureQuality = high
shadowQuality = high
reflectionQuality = high
detailLevel = high
resolution = 1280 720 <<<<< This was 1024*768 which I had to change to get the game to work

antiAliasingQuality = medium
fullscreen = true
syncToRefresh = true
masterVolume = 0.99
musicVolume = 0.99
effectsVolume = 0.99
dialogVolume = 0.99
ambientFrequency = medium
showTagErrors = true
useArchives = true
sendDebugMail = false
showAssertMessages = false
device = Direct3D
language = English
playerVsPlayer = false
forceSingleProcessorMode = true
splashScreen = true


I am trying to run the game at 1280*720 now sir. But I have tried 1024*768 and 800*600 for my monitor but that doesnt help any. In the game itself,the video options tab shows only 800*600 so I cant make the game run at any other res. Btw, when I try to click the map button at bottom right, the button itself lights up when my mouse pointer is above it but the actual click just acts like I had clicked in the game world ground. (Sorry for my poor English)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Titan Quest problems*

Wheeee! Ty for asking those questions, sir  Your statement about the interface not stretching got me looking at the tool bar at the bottom carefully and it had a white area- a white blank space and so I changed the resolution in the options.txt to 800*600 and it seems to be working fine now. I can close windows using the 'x' button and bring up the map with the map button. I know I know, I am stoopid for not trying that before but I didn't even think about it until you asked me those questions. Ty so much for taking the time to get this game working for me. (I only wish I had asked people in here about buying a widescreen, as I am experiencing a lot of trouble with widescreen and games :sigh: )


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Titan Quest problems*

Hi corsair.
What was happening that made you change the options.txt file?

Here is the contents of mine, similar system to yours:


> networkSpeed = medium
> displayDamage = false
> quickBuy = true
> itemComparison = true
> ...


The game should run fine on widescreen monitors, mine has for years. I run a 1440x900. No editing of the file necessary.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Titan Quest problems*

Well sir, the maximum resolution that my monitor can normally display is 1280*720 which a lot of games are not running on(for me). I originally tried running Titan Quest on the 1280*720 res and all I got was a black region about 3/4th of my monitor-nothing else but utter darkness. I force changed the monitor's resolution to 1024*768 and I still got a big black screen. All I could do was alt+F4 and close it. Hence I fiddled around and ended up making the game's option.txt's resolution line to 1280*720 and I could get the game running but with the problem I first mentioned in the thread- clicking the window close 'x' button or clicking on the map button just acted as if I had clicked the game environment beneath it-the character would just walk in that direction instead of bringing up the map.
I have only changed the res in the options.txt so I guess the other differences to the options.txt of your's and mine must be due to your's being a full game and mine a demo? Some of the entries are true for mine and false for yours- I wonder why that is so?!
My monitor cannot display over 1280*720 even if I try to force it- I get an on monitor message saying 'input not support' if I try. I suppose if the screen height(or is that the width? eek!)of 720 is something the games dont like as it is below 768? And somehow my forced resolutions are not being recognized by some games such as this one or Romance of the three kingdoms XI. I guess on your monitor the game works without a glitch coz both the width and height are above 1024*768?(Dang I am talking in a nutty confusing way, sorry, I know I am not talking coherently). Titan's Quest doesn't recognize the 1024*768 in it's ingame option, which I suppose is due to it not being a default res for my monitor? The only entry in there is 800*600 which,my monitor and the game both seem to agree on as a valid res.


----------

